# craftsman router crafter



## nepenth (Mar 2, 2011)

I just got a craftsman router crafter at a yard sale. Most everything is there except the follower and templates. Can I make these parts? Any advice or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Yes you will need to make your own.


========



nepenth said:


> I just got a craftsman router crafter at a yard sale. Most everything is there except the follower and templates. Can I make these parts? Any advice or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## nepenth (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures, very illustrative. Thank you very much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Your Welcome

Here's one I forgot, it's just a shot of the angle iron to hold the template board in place.


====



nepenth said:


> Great pictures, very illustrative. Thank you very much.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

